# Can you use film positive ink to print heat transfers



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

I recently bought an Epson 1430. (My Epson 7510 with CiSS broke after less than a year). I'm currently using the Epson inks to print transparencies using Ultra Premium Photo glossy, best photo to print transparencies and am happy with the quality. I'm running through the ink too fast.$$$$ Are the Epson inks better than everyone elses? I don't want to go with another CISS. I'm looking at buying ink and refillable cartridges for inkjetcart.us. My question is can I buy a standard kit and this film positive ink

http://store.inkjetcarts.us/screen-printing-c481.aspx

and use it as my regular black? I will use this printer for jpss transfers a little and general printing. I have another black and white OLD laser printer for lower quality everyday printing. I've looked everywhere on here and can't find any information about whether or not film positive ink can be used for other purposes. Also inkjetcart has 3 types of film positive ink and I can't figure out how they are different. Does anyone know?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

There are four products on the link you posted so it is hard to tell what one you are looking at.

For transfers you need a good pigment based ink, so that the transfers maintain their colour better.
The 1430 comes with Epsons dye based Claria ink as standard. You can print film with either dye or pigment ink as long as the ink contains a UV blocker. Dye ink dries onto glossy substrates virtually instantly, which is why some prefer it to pigment for film making.

Find a good pigment ink for your 1430, and you can do both jobs.


----------



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm ok with just using dye based inks for transfers. I rarely do them and it's ok if they don't last forever. I've done them with cobra's dye ink and have been happy with them. I guess what I'm trying to figure out is will a film positive specific ink work for the occasional transfer and everyday printing. Is there a reason it wouldn't? Besides it being darker is it any different? Is it dye based or some other type? This is the ink I was thinking about but they have 3 different types and don't explain what the difference is. 

https://store.inkjetcarts.us/screen-positive-black-hybrid-ink-p4487.aspx


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You don't need 'special' ink for film. Epson's dye ink does a good job, and so does most aftermarket ink, if it contains something to absorb the UV.

You would have to assume that 'hybrid' means the ink is a blend of dye and pigment inks.I have never used hybrid ink, but at the price it is got to be worth a try. The only downside I can see is, if the ink is more opaque than regular ink it might effect the colours you get when printing transfers or photos.

The fact that they state it is suitable for epsons is good.


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, love this method, drive on


----------

